# Allow me to introduce you to "Temptress"



## A_A_Ron (Jan 5, 2017)

On New Years Day I became the owner of a Transonic 2.3 full Ultegra. According to my local Performance this paint setup is uber rare but all I know is that she's beautiful and I love her. She got her name because I came in looking to buy a much cheaper ride but one look and I was in love. Have only done about 70 miles so far but she is one sweet ride! I wish pictures could do the paint justice....

Maiden Voyage


















Rode hard and put away.... clean?













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I have the 2015 Transonic 2.3. I like the new color - mine is black with white details. Over 20,000 miles so far. Good luck & enjoy.


----------



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations on your new ride. She's beautiful. I've seen that color in person at my local PB and it's nice. Go out and ride the crap out of her!


----------

